# What you'd like to read in a...



## kevintheradioguy (Mar 4, 2020)

So, I have finished my first webcomic, mistakes have been made and lessons learned, and now I am finishing the first draft for a second one that will, as it happens, have some anthropomorphic animals in it. I am not a furry myself, so am not very familiar with tropes that bored people out, or cravings they have. So I was hoping to get some input about it from you, guys!

What the comic is, or rather - will be - is a detective/action kind of thing. Closer to Lethal Weapon than to True Detective, though; set in a close, slightly dystopian future in which the humanity is now at the society's low, taken over by much more hierarchical predators (the lore will be present, I'm just not sure I am ready to write it here at this very moment). We'll be following a story of a murder that had too dire consequences; and would probably be rated R for violent scenes.

I'd really like to know what would you expect to read - and more importantly expect not to read, since I'm sure the fandom had their fair share of stories like this, and I wouldn't want to pepper cliches.

Thank you beforehand.


----------

